# Find out what ammunition is available at your local WalMart.....



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Walmart Ammo Inventory Checker


----------



## Baklash (Jan 12, 2014)

My son is a WalMart store manager. He says they put their ammo out the same time every day and the same 2-3 guys are there ahead of time just waiting. They buy the max allowed every time. No wonder you can't find 9mm or 22 cal. He says he can't put any back for me because he can get fired if he does. And if he wants to buy ammo he has to get in line behind them. I must have raised him wrong.:buttkick:


----------

